# Guppies



## Leslie040359 (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi,
I am very new at this. 
Question 1: Bought 3 guppies...2 female 1 male and now have LOTS of fancy tail guppies. Should I separate them? 
Question 2: Purchased small 1 gal tank for my granddaughters room, put 3 male fancy tails in it. Water is cloudy and fish aren't doing well; what can I do? We do keep it cooler in that room when granddaughter is not here...is that a problem? *c/p*


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

1g tank is too small to put 3 fish in it. Only really suited for 1 Betta - maybe. You may be able to get away with putting any fry in there that you have, if you are trying to let them grow. The cloudiness is from a bacteria bloom. Has the tank been cycled....has the nitrogen cycle completed in this tank? Do a 50% water change. Test for ammonia.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> 1g tank is too small to put 3 fish in it. Only really suited for 1 Betta - maybe. You may be able to get away with putting any fry in there that you have, if you are trying to let them grow. The cloudiness is from a bacteria bloom. Has the tank been cycled....has the nitrogen cycle completed in this tank? Do a 50% water change. Test for ammonia.


+1

Also, if you want all the fry to survive then separate them, but you will eventually be over run, if you leave the fry in with the adults they will help keep the population down.


----------



## aquaninja (Sep 6, 2011)

If you want fry, don't separate them. Also if you want them separate the fry from the adults, because they will be eaten otherwise. Also a 1 gallon is too small for 3 guppies. If you keep the temperature in the room greater than about 70 degrees Fahrenheit, they will be fine.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

if it is a 1g and not a 10g tank 3 gupplies are too much. no wonder it's cloudy.

what I do is use a 10g heavily plant it then a week later add a single guppy (or platy for that matter) then don't add food for a week and add 2 females and start feeding 1 flake per day. In 6 months you have a more or less stable population of many many gupplies that lasts for years. So for the babies I do nothing and just let things seek its own level.

for cloudy water in the 10g I kill the lights and stop adding food. thank usually clears in 4 days. then resume wth less lighting and less feeding.

my .02


----------



## MMAsac (Jan 5, 2012)

I really dont care what and Fish store place says, 1 gallon is to small for any fish. nothing should have less than 2.5 gallon


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Leslie040359 said:


> Hi,
> I am very new at this.
> Question 1: Bought 3 guppies...2 female 1 male and now have LOTS of fancy tail guppies. Should I separate them?
> Question 2: Purchased small 1 gal tank for my granddaughters room, put 3 male fancy tails in it. Water is cloudy and fish aren't doing well; what can I do? We do keep it cooler in that room when granddaughter is not here...is that a problem? *c/p*


Hello Leslie...

If you're thinking seriously about keeping Guppies, then you need to keep them in a tank that's at least 20 gallons, even that's a little small. Putting any tropical fish in a one gallon tank would be like moving a family member into a bathroom to live.

So, think about getting a larger tank and if you want a high fry survival rate, IMO, it's not neccessary to set up another tank or make any changes to a tank. All you need to do is feed all your fish a good amount and feed more often.

I keep large tanks of Fancy Guppies and have new fry quite often. So, I feed a good amount and a variety at least twice a day. It's been my experience with Guppies that well fed adult fish have little or no interest in the fry.

Just a thought from a Guppy keeper.

B


----------

